# Servidor mysql - postfix - dovecot (Abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Tengo oficinas en dos ciudades distintas y distantes a unos 1000 kms una de otra.

En la oficina A tengo todos los servicios que puede usar la oficina B a traves de internet.

El problema es que oficina A esta teniendo cortes de energia electrica con demasiada frecuencia.

Los cortes de energia obligan a bajar los servicios, los servidores tienen unidades de autonomia pero no el tiempo para cubrir por completo estas bajas.

Yo entiendo que la mejor solucion a este conflicto es que exista una planta generadora de energia para suplir esta necesidad. pero el proyecto sale por completo de un presupuesto a corto o inmediato plazo.

Lo mas sensible para mi en este momento entonces son las bases de datos y el correo electronico. Y me gustaria intentar implementar servidores de tal forma que si uno esta caido las consultas se sigan haciendo al otro servidor, de modo tal que si hay bajas de energia esto sea transparente para uno u otro edidicio. 

Sera muy complejo ?

----------

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Encontre algo que creo que puede servir, sin embargo esta basado en mysql 4.x me servira para la version 5.1.x de mysql ?

http://www.linuxtotal.com.mx/index.php?cont=info_admon_019

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Hace un tiempo leí en una revista de linux un documento muy interesante al respecto, no lo he llevado a la práctica asi que rápidamente el como hacerlo se esfumó de mi cerebro.

De todas formas he encontrado varios documentos que te pueden ayudar, hechale un ojo y nos cuentas que tal te fué.

http://miguelangelnieto.net/?action=view&url=alta-disponibilidad-en-replicaci%C3%B3n-con-mysql-mmm-parte-1

http://es.debugmodeon.com/articulo/alta-disponibilidad-ha-con-mysql

Saludos.

----------

## cach0rr0

Siempre he usado este: http://onlamp.com/pub/a/onlamp/2006/04/20/advanced-mysql-replication.html

ya funciona, el solo problema que he encontrado era con policyd, pero sin policyd lo funciona perfectamente (cuando un mensaje falta a primer MX, entonces llega a segund MX antes de replicacion)

(siento para mi pobre espanol - es obvio que no es mi primer idioma!)

----------

